# Weird error



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have been getting a strange error running EncounterICS 3. I have a screenshot of it attached but it essentially is saying that my 4g is disabled. Is there a way to get rid of this error? Tapping it brings me to my data usage, but toggling things do not change it. If this has already been amswered, I sincerely apologize as I have not been reading much.


----------



## Zeklandia (Oct 19, 2011)

Solved in original (Not Discussion) forum.

Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich


----------

